# Perhaps You Might Need This Sometime



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

A local division of Hajoca (Weinstein Supply) has posted this on their web site. 

Plumbing ...
http://www.weinsteintrade.com/plumbingconversions.aspx

Electricity ... 

http://www.weinsteintrade.com/electricalcalculations.aspx


----------

